# EST Propadrol opinions??



## biggfly (Mar 22, 2008)

Any one use EST Propadrol or hear anything on it?? Looking to maybe stack it with my upcoming H-Drol cycle. Better than Furzadrol?? I do have one bottle of AX Prostanzanol I can stack with a cycle. Feedback is welcome.


----------



## icanrace (Mar 22, 2008)

My buddy is stacking Propadrol with Havoc and I'm running Havoc solo. I'm not convinced he is seeing anymore results than what I am.
For the record, Havoc is awesome. It isn't much of a bulker but it has some sweet composition properties


----------



## biggfly (Mar 22, 2008)

I kind of wondered if it was worth the money. I have heard Havoc is pretty sweet...how about sides?? A few guys state it is pretty potent/toxic and is brutal esp. on the liver?? Of course, so many are that is why we have Cycle Supports and PCT's!! What do you compare Havoc to out there?? Obviously the SUperdrol's and Halodrol's are more mass builders, anything to parallel Havoc to??


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 22, 2008)

I heard good things about both the prop and furaz both are more for a cut and would stack very nice with h-drol.


----------



## biggfly (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks...i did her someone say that the Furz maybe causes some prelim shedding/hair loss?? I have a shit load of hair and thick as hell, but I am in no means in any hurry to lose it!!!LOL... Working i saw you did a cycle of Havoc and that caused u some shedding...did it cease post cycle?? Did you like the Havoc?? I see people saying they think it is awesome, but I hear it is pretty harsh.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 22, 2008)

I liked Havoc alot but it did cause shredding but i was also well on my way to balding runs in the family


----------



## icanrace (Mar 22, 2008)

*link to my generic log*

upcoming Havoc stack


----------



## biggfly (Mar 22, 2008)

Just read your log, great posts and updates. Really shed some light for me. The one question i have is do you notice any hair shedding form your head?? I have read a few reports of this, but they may have been balding to start!!! Thanks bro, great log and informative!


----------



## icanrace (Mar 23, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Just read your log, great posts and updates. Really shed some light for me. The one question i have is do you notice any hair shedding form your head?? I have read a few reports of this, but they may have been balding to start!!! Thanks bro, great log and informative!



I'll tell you this, my hair has thinned over the past couple of years but I have NOT had any issues since starting Havoc. I also use Nioxin shampoo and their Scalp Therapy product on a normal basis for my hair care products too.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 23, 2008)

My hair thinning was more pronounced i could notice a diff between week 3 and 4


----------



## icanrace (Mar 23, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> My hair thinning was more pronounced i could notice a diff between week 3 and 4



everyone is different though. It (like everything else) depends on the individual.
So far so good here though......


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 23, 2008)

icanrace said:


> everyone is different though. It (like everything else) depends on the individual.
> So far so good here though......



Yes some people have no problems with it i am prone to MPB


----------



## mw1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Fura/ Hdrol will lean you out a little more than the Prop/Hdrol.
Most people need to dose Furaz at about 200-300mg though.


----------



## biggfly (Mar 25, 2008)

So MW you think Furaz is a better stack?? What sort of gains or results does Prop give?? Is the Furaz dosed later in the cycle...say the last 3 weeks of a 6 week H-Drol cycle?? I have 2 bottles of Anabolic Xtreme's Prostanzanol which is a good stacking compound providing nice recomp results and a leaning/cutting result. You think the AX Prostanzanol is a good option??


----------



## mw1 (Mar 26, 2008)

biggfly said:


> So MW you think Furaz is a better stack?? What sort of gains or results does Prop give?? Is the Furaz dosed later in the cycle...say the last 3 weeks of a 6 week H-Drol cycle?? I have 2 bottles of Anabolic Xtreme's Prostanzanol which is a good stacking compound providing nice recomp results and a leaning/cutting result. You think the AX Prostanzanol is a good option??



You would want to take Furaz for 6 weeks -it will do alot better than shorter cycle of Fura. What are you dosing the Hdrol at?
If you already have the Prostanzanol u could go that way. What are the expiration dates on them?


----------



## biggfly (Mar 26, 2008)

I will(theoretically) be dosing 75/75/75/100/100/100 in H-Drol. At least thats the plan, I will see how I react to the 75 for the first 3 weeks, and see if dosing up is a good plan. My Prostanz has exp of 10/2009. Is the Prostanz or Fura going to be better with the H-Drol?? I can always use the Prostanz later with something else. Now Fura will be better than Propadrol you say??


----------



## mw1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I would perfer the Furaz. Have you done Halo yet? those are high dosages, what is your weight?


----------



## biggfly (Mar 26, 2008)

No haven't done Halo yet. Past PH's have been the old Ergo 1-AD/4-AD stack. One Superdrol cycle, one LG Methyl MAsterdrol, most recent was a stack of American Cellular Labs(ACL) Tren Xtreme/AH-89. My bio is as follows:
35 yrs old
6'0
208lbs
9-10% BF(usually hovering 10)

Been lifting since 8th grade, through college f-ball. I am going to run 10 days of AI Life Support precycle, run the Life Support during the cycle, as well as LiverLonger throughout cycle, followed by my PCT which is in hand of Nolva, AI Post CYcle Support, AX Retain 2, and a test booster(deciding on Activate Extreme or the new Stoked by AI). Any thoughts?? SHould I dose down say 50/50/50/75/75/75 if I react to the 50 mg favorably??


----------



## mw1 (Mar 27, 2008)

biggfly said:


> No haven't done Halo yet. Past PH's have been the old Ergo 1-AD/4-AD stack. One Superdrol cycle, one LG Methyl MAsterdrol, most recent was a stack of American Cellular Labs(ACL) Tren Xtreme/AH-89. My bio is as follows:
> 35 yrs old
> 6'0
> 208lbs
> ...



 I think i would not do 100mgs if you are also stacking the Furaz. But if not maybe 50/50/75/75/100/100 (you could go to 75 on week 2).
PCT looks good !


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 27, 2008)

That is good advice you look good to go bro


----------



## biggfly (Mar 27, 2008)

Spot on fellas...thanks for the advice. This site is always good with guys like you guys helping out. Much appreciated.


----------

